# Annoying text messages from Verizon



## pd75 (Apr 12, 2001)

I have a prepaid cell phone plan with Verizon for which I spend $5 a month (the minimum). I frequently get texts from Verizon warning me that my balance is low. Yes, it is low. That's the way I want it, because I still use my landline for most of my calling. Is there any way I can stop these messages? I went on Verizon's site and didn't find anything useful.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You'll need to call them and see if they can make an exception to exclude you from the automated system.


----------

